# Retirement



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

I was curious as to what age you personally retire your does from breeding


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Usually around 1 year old, but also dependent on how many litters the doe has had, how she's handled them, and which shape she's in, bith physically and mentally.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't decide by age at all. If a mouse is in good condition, fit and active; then she'll have another litter. Some does can produce quality litters three or four times in their lives and remain in good condition. With some does it only takes one litter to suck everything out of them (no pun intended!) and they aren't really suitable for breeding again.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I've always been told to try for 9 months, but I needed to breed a doe again that is now 11-12 months and healthy, so I will let you know how it goes...I hope well!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

tiny: As long as she is healthy and doing well, I wouldn't expect any trouble at all  you're safe to breed on her still.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I've consistenly heard that one year is a good average estimate, but as mentioned it can vary from doe to doe.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I agree that it depends on the condition of the doe; the date of retirement could be anywhere from 6 mo. up to 16 mo.


----------

